# He gave me his business card



## Angie2006 (Feb 1, 2007)

DUUUHHH! He wants you to call him...start dialin girl!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like you should give him a call... Might wanna ask your dad if he happens to know him too LOL!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmmm... Remind him of who you are, and just act normal... Seems like you have a lot in common already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 1, 2007)

You should give him at least a call and see where it goes. At least you'll know rather than never calling and always wonder.


----------



## Saja (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe he mentioned your dad so the other people in the office ould think you really did k now each other, instead of them thinking he was hitting on you


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 1, 2007)

You can leave a message if you want. But I'd prefer to talk to him instead of the machine just b/c it's so easy not to call back (even the best of people do this).


----------



## mandy_ (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you should call him, he seems interested in you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes yes! he definitely seems interested in you! Take a big breath and call him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alice_alice (Feb 1, 2007)

i'll disagree with what most people have said. to me he doesnt seem interested at all. if he were he would have asked for your number or at least given you his HOME phone number. there are some people who flirt all the time and it doesnt mean they are interested. i might be wrong but if you really want to see him again at least try to find out stuff about him first. he might be married for all you know.


----------



## Saja (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe he didnt ask for you number because of the situation. The bussiness card is much less obvious, then saying can i have your number. Like i said before, maybe he was trying to be discreet. What can it hurt to call him?


----------



## la_moni (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah he is interested, by the comment that he said, he is giving u a hint that u guys should go out.


----------



## niksaki (Feb 2, 2007)

Um....right now! :rotfl: ...(well i would anyways)


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 2, 2007)

Call him. He is defineately interested, but caught in an uncomfortable situation.:love5:


----------



## jessimau (Feb 3, 2007)

Call him!! Just say hi and ask how he's been since you saw him, etc. Unless he's dumb, he'll take it from there. I agree that he probably gave you his business card b/c that was easiest/least conspicuous in the situation. Maybe he also said the thing about your dad so people would think he was giving you the card to show to your dad so he could see what this young man has achieved (pretending, of course, that your father knew him). Give him a call -- you've got nothing to lose!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 3, 2007)

You could aways leave a voice message ...........that way the ball is back in his court!!!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 3, 2007)

call IF you are interested. He was trying to be cool without letting everyone else int he room thinking you guys were flirting and knowing your business. As long as he isnt selling AMWAY LOL

actually I agree


----------



## laura112 (Feb 3, 2007)

You haven't mentioned whether you like him or not, I know obviously you do otherwise you wouldn't be asking whether or not to call him but I think you should be focusing more on how much you like him rather than the other way round, I mean is he good enough for you? From what you've said I would say he's interested I think usually you can just tell (you get a vibe or something) whether someone's coming onto you or not and I think you know that he was, so if you like him call him! x


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 6, 2007)

Seems like a decent enough guy, why not call him and see what's going on? Hey, never hurts to make a new business connection, or better yet, a new friend.

Hehe, start dialin', lol!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh no! give us an update after the 22nd please! lol I guess you just have to wait.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmm actually absence makes the heart grow fonder... I hope I spelled that correctly.


----------



## Saja (Feb 7, 2007)

A man with a beach house? Dude you sit and wait....hahha, just kidding. Im sure he didnt tell you what he planned on having for dinner that night either. You sit, you wait, you see.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 7, 2007)

I hate to sound corny and say "if it's ment to be it will be" but maybe thats the case here. I hope he calls you back....keep us posted please. Godd Luck!!!:handkuss: :inlove3: :heart: :heart:


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 8, 2007)

good for you!!! you've done all you can do so now it's just wait and see!!! don't be upset if you don't hear from him right away.........he may have lots of catching up to do!!!

be sure to keep us updated!!


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you should call back and leave a message!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 8, 2007)

Call back and leave a message! No harm in doing that


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG................that's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like he really is interested!!! be sure to keep filling us in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 21, 2007)

That could be it or maybe he was suggesting something like "your dad would really like me if we got together" type of thing.

CALL!!! hehe. and let us know what happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 21, 2007)

well be thankful he was honest with you!!!

maybe he has a hot friend for you!!!!LOL


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dang!! I hope they break up! LOL I'm just kidding. At least you both had a chance to talk a little. It's always good to have those contacts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Feb 22, 2007)

Dude don't say that. There is always someone better. When one door closes another opens. Just Keep Your Head Up. You should want someone who will come after you. You did absoltuely everything right. :handkuss:


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 22, 2007)

In your line of work you probably meet lots of guys so you might have the same situation come up again.

If I can give a piece of advice - do not mix business with pleasure.

In other words, make it a policy that you will not date any men that you meet at work or that you work with. And no more accepting business cards.

Then you won't be put in anymore akward situations.

You sound like a perfectly nice young lady. Do not get discouraged - there are a lot of fish in the sea. If you want to meet a nice guy, go to where the boys are.

Sporting events, take up golf or tennis lessons, join a sports/recreational club.

Join a "golf" club - They are loaded with single, educated, financially comfortable, athletic men - what more could you want!


----------



## alice_alice (Feb 22, 2007)

hey, you are not a loser! as someone else said - you did everything right. at least now yoy know... i mean theres nothing wrong with going after a guy. its not your fault he has a gf. me tho, i am very shy and i would be very hesitant to chase a guy because i'm so afraid i'll be rejected. i guess that's part of the reason ive been single for so long:scared:. i suggest next time you be the one who gives her card. if you see someone you like just go up to him and say: "hey i think you are cute why dont you give me call" i know its a bold move but im sure every guy will be very flattered and you will get a ton of calls. i would do that too but im just so damn shy.

anyways good luck


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 6, 2007)

Well it is good that you have closure to this situation.

I thought of another way to meet men. Why not join a political party?

Men love politics and enjoy gatherings that involve politics and policies.

With an upcoming Federal election, all parties need volunteers and new members.

Or would it be a conflict of interest for you to be afiliated to a political party?


----------

